# Photograph Dublin



## Renair (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi guys.

Well I did it, I changed my entire site, went to a new provider and made my new site.  I am waiting for my new domain name to come through, www.photographdublin.com but it will be a few more days.   Anyhow here is the site in the pre-launch state.  Need to add more pictures!
www.clikpic.com/renebruun

Comments Welcome


----------



## digital flower (Nov 26, 2006)

I liked your site. You are right about needing to add a few pictures. I liked the 'photo tour' idea, very creative :thumbup:


----------



## Renair (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks.  The maximum I can have at the subscription price is 120.  However considering I update with new ones every month, I think thats enough.  Some sites I have seen only have 30 images...


----------



## russrom (Nov 26, 2006)

digital flower said:
			
		

> I liked your site. You are right about needing to add a few pictures. I liked the 'photo tour' idea, very creative :thumbup:


 
I agree If I ever head that way I be all about doing the Photo Tour!


----------



## Renair (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Ron.   Most people who visit Dublin either stay for a weekend or even a week. But without real local knowledge you would miss so much.  I've been taking pictures around the city for 12 years so I reckon I definitely know the best places to go.   Do you think I should add more info about the places to visit on the tour before the site goes live?


----------



## Renair (Nov 27, 2006)

SITE NOW LIVE: www.photographdublin.com


----------



## Renair (Dec 2, 2006)

47 new images of Dublin including a cool Lightning shot and moon shot just added.

www.photographdublin.com


----------



## aleksrom (Dec 5, 2006)

Renair said:
			
		

> 47 new images of Dublin including a cool Lightning shot and moon shot just added.
> 
> www.photographdublin.com



Really good site!!! Bravo *Renair :thumbup:.
*I like to see Dublin through your photos.


----------



## Renair (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you Aleksrom


----------



## Renair (Dec 9, 2006)

7 new photos added to the Dublin album, NEWS section updated.  Got a new 70-200mm Pro lens so going to the zoo today to try it out, shots will be added later this evening.

www.photographdublin.com


----------



## Renair (Dec 9, 2006)

Back from the Zoo, new shots added to the site.   www.photographdublin.com


----------

